# why doesn't this movie work?



## Lt Major Burns (Apr 11, 2006)

http://anotherwebsite.net/final1.mp4

i want to just have an mpeg4 on a page of it's own, why does it spit out code instead of a quicktime player?


----------



## Jurgen (Apr 11, 2006)

No problem, here, when I control+click on the URL and click on "download linked file".


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Apr 11, 2006)

no, i need it to play in the window


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Apr 11, 2006)

http://developer.apple.com/document.../uid/TP40000937-DontLinkChapterID_1-TPXREF159


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Apr 11, 2006)

gah that's very complex.  how do i do it in either GoLive or Dreamweaver?  i'm very new to this!


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Apr 11, 2006)

It's actually not that difficult.  Simply place the following code in your HTML document between the <body> tags, and then it should appear in your WYSIWYG editor -- you can then move it around, and the code should "follow" or "stick" to it (meaning that the code will be moved to the correct place in the HTML document).

```
<OBJECT 
CLASSID="clsid:02BF25D5-8C17-4B23-BC80-D3488ABDDC6B" 
    CODEBASE="http://www.apple.com/qtactivex/qtplugin.cab"
    WIDTH="320" HEIGHT="256" >
 
    <PARAM NAME="src" VALUE="My.mp4" >
    <PARAM NAME="autoplay" VALUE="true" >
   		        
<EMBED  SRC="QTMimeType.pntg" TYPE="image/x-macpaint"
PLUGINSPAGE="http://www.apple.com/quicktime/download"
    QTSRC="My.mp4" WIDTH="320" HEIGHT="256" 
    AUTOPLAY="true" > 
</EMBED>
 
</OBJECT>
```

Remember to replace both occurrences of "My.mp4" with the name (full path and name if it's not in the same directory as your HTML file) of your MP4 file.

If all else fails, you may be able to post the code here for someone to edit for you... you can then look at how they did it, and apply that to any other HTML files you may want to do this with.


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Apr 12, 2006)

hmmm.  i'm on a different stance now.  i want to embed  the video directly into flash.  here's my new website that is in progress, http://anotherwebsite.net and is complete except for the videos in "motion".  the UNKLE video is there, and if you press 'watch', the screen goes to the right area, the 'back' button works, but the FLV is conspicuous by it's absence.  it should be there, filling the most part of the right hand side of the .swf, and with a set of buttons underneath... but why isn't it? i'm using Flash's "Progressive Download from web server" to no avail. i'm following every instruction, and all the files are on the server, not in folders.


----------



## billbaloney (Apr 12, 2006)

One of the really wonderful things about Flash is that it's nearly impossible to debug.

Are the .mp4 file and the Flash movie in the same directory?  How do you refer to the movie file's location from within the Flash movie?

It's also possible that there's still a problem with getting the .mp4 movie recognized as video, instead of an unknown file, by the web server.  The point of that developer page EDCC pointed to was that because .mp4 is a relatively new format (and file suffix), most web servers don't recognize that it's a video file, and thus don't serve it correctly.

Have you tried embedding the video in HTML using the example code above?  If you provide a current link to the video (the link in the original post no longer works), I'll provide some example code.


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Apr 12, 2006)

no, at the moment, it's not mp4 at all.  it's an FLV conversion in sorenson Spark from Quicktime Animation using flash's video importer.  it's using all the default settings.  i'm uploading everything.  it just doesn't work....


----------



## billbaloney (Apr 12, 2006)

Right.  Can you watch the movie locally, from within Flash?  Are all your LeTtEr CaSeS correct?  Is your browser's Flash plugin up to date? 

Also check here and here if you haven't seen them yet.

What are the URLs for the FLV and the skin?


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Apr 12, 2006)

i don't know about cases, because i've not linked anything yet, i wasn'\t aware that i had to at this point

http://anotherwebsite.net/unkle.flv
http://anotherwebsite.net/ClearExternalPlaySeekMute.swf

in flash, i notice that when i select the movie clip, it says Instance of FLVPlayback, but doesn't say anywhere unkle.flv.  is this right?


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Apr 14, 2006)

bump. sorry, but this is a real problem, and i'm really stuck.


----------



## billbaloney (Apr 14, 2006)

Here's a test.

Screen shots of the process are here.

Basically, the important step is to make sure the embedded video is pointing to a URL.  You can do this from the initial import process by Choosing File -> Import -> Import to Stage..., selecting the local video file unkle.flv, but then specifying a URL instead of the local file (image 1).

After that you can pick the controller skin (image 2), which also needs to be uploaded.

Then you should see the confirmation screen (image 3).

You can also edit the video's location, or enter in a URL, in the Component Inspector (image 4).

If this isn't totally clear, start from scratch and follow one of the many tutorials out there.

HTH,
Matt


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Apr 14, 2006)

i followed that to the letter.  it's still absent 

it's so pathetic.  i've tried everything and anything.


----------



## billbaloney (Apr 14, 2006)

I don't know what to tell you.  I followed it to the letter, used your FLV file, and ended up with the working copy that I put online for you.

Does it work locally, like when you export to HTML and look at the page in a browser?


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Apr 14, 2006)

no.  it won't even show up in the .swf when i'm in flash, and i hit cmd+enter.

this is so frustrating. everyone is stumped it would seem.

here the activity window in safari for my site:


----------



## billbaloney (Apr 14, 2006)

In Flash, what do you see when you use the Component Inspector on the video embed?   Try to replicate image 4 from my screenshots.


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Apr 14, 2006)

here's the component inspector, the video where it should be, with the correct controls, and the property inspector; and also the library...


----------



## billbaloney (Apr 14, 2006)

I don't know man.  I just did it again from scratch.  It took me about 60 seconds and worked fine.

When I said "start from scratch", I mean start a new Flash document and try it from there.  You have other elements in your Library, and you need to eliminate those.  Treat this like a bug: strip out everything you're not looking at so you can pinpoint the problem.

Start a new Flash document.  Forget about your project for a second; just prove that you can make this method work.  Then go back to the project and try to incorporate the working method.


----------

